
Catching a ball in virtual reality - jparise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxu_y8ABajQ
======
hackuser
Very interesting applications of virtual reality (and AFAICT it could just as
well be augmented reality in this case): The user catches a ball based on
visualizations of the ball, its predicted trajectory, its predicted target,
and different combinations of those factors.

